# has anyone ever said something like this to you



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

I was walking my dog down a trail and there was this lady that was kinda being harassed by a baby mutt. She had two pugs and they were all wrestling. Anyways when she saw my sable shepherd. She said "oh great here comes a rottie. My dog was so close to her its a pure shepherd also. 

I couldn't stop laughing that she thought my dog was a rottie. Has ayone ever thought something that far off or made such a silly comment? I asked the other lady again if what i heard was for real she said yes she thought my dog was a rottie and she thought my dog was going to gang up on hers with the baby mutt. I guess her dog had a bad experience with a rottie so when she saw another rottie comming (my dog) she kinda went into a panic and thought that my dog and the baby mutt might take her pugs out and eat them.

This woman was brought up in this country and was an adult.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I've had people ask me if my Cattle Dog was a German Shepherd


----------



## SimplySleepie (Apr 28, 2005)

How do you know she was brought up in this country? Do you know her? Did you ask her?
Not sure what her nationality or age has to do with the rest of your post.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

children might not know what a shepherd is or what a rottie really is.

nationality well people from another country also might not be totally sure what a rottie or a shepherd is. I am not sure if they exist in every single country or not. Like I don't think everyone here would know what a *Pariah dog sp? dog is but it is a common site in india. Or a new guinea singing dog. 


you could tell by the way she talked her accent etc.. It doesnt take a scientist to figure it out. 
*


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I wondering since she thinks Rottis' are GSDs if the dog that hassled her Pug in the past was actually a GSD .


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I've been told that Koda is a husky, a wolf, a smooth collie, a malinois, a beagle mix, etc


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

her pugs were really just having a lot of fun playing with that mutt and she was telling the mutt owner that the mutt was trying to hump them or something lol And then when we walked by i recognized the owner of the small mutt. Then she made the comment and started to text her friend lol She didnt make any effort to collect her dogs or leave she just started texting friends and smoking.

yes she was doing that at the sametime and NO she was not watching her dogs at that time. lol it was just strange.


There have been people or kids that have called mine a wolf coyote or jackal also lol but she at least does kinda look like those but the whole rottie thing was just 2 funny.

ITs like me going up to a poodle and saying i dont trust great danes.


The beagle mix is funny one also.


----------



## SimplySleepie (Apr 28, 2005)

pets4life said:


> children might not know what a shepherd is or what a rottie really is.
> *
> you could tell by the way she talked her accent etc.. It doesnt take a scientist to figure it out.
> *



I've known dog breeds since I was about 10 and know many many adults at this point who would struggle to name 5 different breeds.

Accents don't give that much away - unless your a linguistics expert.

*AND HOLY RUDE BOLD.

this is why I've always preferred animals to people. 
*


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Lol yeah, I think the beagle mix was the most hilarious.

A man at the dog park was watching Koda play with a white shepherd and was like, "You have a nice beagle mix there," to me. I laughed and told him she's a shepherd. He shook his head and insisted, "No. That white one is a shepherd. See your dog's saddle? That's from being a beagle mix. Don't worry though. She's still a cute dog." I just laughed again and started playing fetch with both of them.


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

fuzzybunny said:


> I wondering since she thinks Rottis' are GSDs if the dog that hassled her Pug in the past was actually a GSD .


^^ very possible. I didnt think I would ever come across someone who didnt know what a GSD looked like (especially in relation to a Rottie) but hey, mistakes happen


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

[email protected]


----------



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

SimplySleepie said:


> I've known dog breeds since I was about 10 and know many many adults at this point who would struggle to name 5 different breeds.
> 
> Accents don't give that much away - unless your a linguistics expert.
> 
> ...


I can 85% of the time positively identify some one who may be Egyptian, Syrian, Saudi, Omani, Lebanese, Khaleeji, Jordanian, Iraqi, and Palestinian, based on their Arabic accent. As well as from the different parts of the states, Scottish, Irish, Canadian, UK, African, Caribbean, Aussie, based on their English accent.. How is that rude? All their accents are perfectly identifiable.


----------



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

actually, 100% of the time for many of those. as long as they ain't foolin accents around with me


----------



## spidermilk (Mar 18, 2010)

Because my GSD is mostly black, a couple of people have told me they are 100% sure that he is a black lab. They break it to me gently thinking I'm going to be upset since I am so sure I have a GSD and got tricked into buying a black lab.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

pets4life said:


> children might not know what a shepherd is or what a rottie really is.
> 
> 
> [/B]


Oddly enough every child I have run into with mine knew it was a GSD or at the very least a police dog, which in their little minds they connected with GSD


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I had someone tell me that Wolfie was a Lab mix. LOL! He is so classic GSD it isn't funny.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

I am always amused at these types of threads.
Do people just not understand that just because someone doesn't know every breed of dog in the world it doesn't make them an idiot??
I think it is a genuine question when someone asks what breed of dog your sable GSD is or ask me if my black GSD is a Lab cross.......not everyone is an expert on dog breeds just like not everyone is an expert on accents.....


----------



## butch33611 (May 4, 2007)

I have people ask if sarge is a mix. As you can plainly see in the avitar it dont get more shepherd then that...lol

Hes exactly what most people would imagine a shepherd would look like but they still ask.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I get great dane mix a lot, more than lab mix, their reasoning being 'because he's tall'. Yeah, my dog only inherited the height from a great dane and absolutely nothing else. That's totally likely.

I'm always nice about it though, because there's lots of breeds(well, pretty much every breed besides GSD) out there that I don't know much about that could have as many varieties in their appearance as a german shepherds do.


----------



## Powell (Oct 13, 2006)

When I had only Jolene, my dark sablish GSD/Shetie/Husky mix, a little girl asked me is she was a K9. I said, no she's a K4.5. Her parents fell out laughing......


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

I'd be wondering why she's 'afraid' for her pugs. I have a pug. She's a TOUGH little thing!! It's like a big dog in a small body. Not too bright, but NOT your average "small dog".


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

I've had people tell me Ky's mixed with border collie LOL ... especially those floofy ears!


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Never seen a black lab with ears like those!



spidermilk said:


> Because my GSD is mostly black, a couple of people have told me they are 100% sure that he is a black lab. They break it to me gently thinking I'm going to be upset since I am so sure I have a GSD and got tricked into buying a black lab.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Tasha was a longhair WGSD, about 70 lbs, and I remember someone asking me if she was a Great Pyrenees.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

A woman once asked me if my GSD was a Collie. I think English was not her first language though so I suppose it could have been a translation error? (Nothing disparaging or assuming meant here, she just did not speak English very well so possibly the word could have been lost in translation. Oh yeah my dad is a linguistics expert, not that it matters lol...)

That was the most far off I've heard. Oh, and of course wolf or wolf dog.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Are you sure they were pugs? Maybe they were Daschunds...lol


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

SimplySleepie said:


> How do you know she was brought up in this country? Do you know her? Did you ask her?
> Not sure what her nationality or age has to do with the rest of your post.


??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------

